# Flat One



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Jeff5614 said:


> A new, at least to me, LED that I saw previewed on youtube. I don't know if it's available in the US, but I like to look at most things aquarium related and thought someone else might also.
> 
> https://www.onfaqua.com/flatone


George Farmer did an unboxing. It's a really well made light. He's had it in his 600S for a couple weeks now and it looks good. It can definitely do reds as his rotala h.ra is looking nice.

Sent from my LGUS997 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Hmmm. Don't know about it.
First have to qualify it w/ the fact I've never been crazy about RGB only LED's..
Second after crunching the spectrums in SPECRA and verifying (close enough) their specs (do give the data a lot of latitude..)
I.e 


> * MIXING LIST
> ----------------------------------------
> myData blue.txt [120°] x1
> myData red.txt [120°] x1
> ...


6290 may be a bit low but a slight increase in blue output would put it in 7000K land..
87 or 90CRI.. not much difference..
Problem comes in (and maybe this is a poster child example) is not all CRI is equal..










Saturated color swatches suffer..
Red and blue peaks are fine..though not 660nm. (470, 640)
Oh and their graph has a wrong axis.. states 800 but really at 700 AFAICT.
I can "hit" 90CRI and 6900K easily enough w/ a 40% reduction in red..
Doesn't change the swatches in sat colors much though

mostly academic


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Well this really speaks for itself.

https://youtu.be/bKla73liS0I?t=2m10s


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

Jeff, it has whites too.


----------



## ipkiss (Aug 9, 2011)

saw the video on their site, but no ramp up and down?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

ChrisX said:


> Jeff, it has whites too.


That's what I thought at first but didn't find any reference to it..
Assumed it was an ADA "clone" of this..


ADA - SOLAR RGB | Revolutionary Light


> 160 RGB LEDs are installed in Solar RGB


Can't find any proof one way or another .
Manual was no help either:
https://docs.wixstatic.com/ugd/66d9b9_33402fe8a44645ba9afce66e83c39668.pdf

Oddly lists voltage as 42V as well.. (transposed 24???)


----------



## ChrisX (May 28, 2017)

jeffkrol said:


> That's what I thought at first but didn't find any reference to it..
> Assumed it was an ADA "clone" of this..


"ONF exclusive patented Color full LED combination advantage of three wavelengths + full spectrum light color, the color closer to the real but more dazzling, which brighten up the aquatic plants vividly and clearly."

They are being hush hush about it, but this tells me its more than RGB.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

NEED to see it on paper or it doesn't count............Right???


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

They also will sell you the bare LED board as well. There is also a v2 version that came out late last year which they call "colorfull" vs v2. Colorfull has way more red than v1.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

gus6464 said:


> They also will sell you the bare LED board as well. There is also a v2 version that came out late last year which they call "colorfull" vs v2. Colorfull has way more red than v1.


diffuser looks to be the key though..





> "Color temperature adjustment" and "natural mode" is the principal function of these two never thought of until the contact FLAT ONE learned that the original lighting can do this, so the principal did say FLAT ONE design has been ahead of my imagination.


mpffffffffmpf...
?? FLAT ONE ??LED????????????? @ ??????????? :: ??? ::

Bump:


ipkiss said:


> saw the video on their site, but no ramp up and down?


Chinese site seems to imply ramping...



> 4. natural modes: automatic mode simulation sunshine, not as general illumination lamps, as time is suddenly turned on or off, but simulate the sun rising sun, let the tank like a grown biological in nature environment.


I'm out on this one.. Can't handle one dip in the spectrum much less 2........  
Personal choice..


----------



## Geoffrey2568 (Mar 8, 2018)

They show the spectrum of the v1 vs v2. It's hard to tell whether they actually use white or not. Chris, full spectrum doesn't mean much. If you look for "3w full spectrum leds" on Ebay, you'll find some blurple leds


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Colorful one def doesn't use white...
Orig seems to..Odd amber spike though..
swear they just throw "stuff" at a dart board...
but not.. 
http://juncorporation.jp/blog-entry-522.html




Thanks I couldn't find squat fast... 
Still can't find it in writing.. Graphs can be faked.. "snicker".. "poke"...


Weird comment at that site..


> The fact that the whole is quite expensive, in other words, it does not depend on white LEDs.


Still confused.. actually moreso..
"Possibly" using PC-Amber diodes and about 1 doz other colors..

Cute:


> The release date of FLAT ONE is yet to be determined, but I hope to release it when the cherry blossoms bloom.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

It's pretty expensive. I saw mention in the comments for George Farmer's unboxing video that the relatively small one he reviewed was around $550.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

I think with the v1 they want to have a light that did well in both saltwater and freshwater but then they realized the saltwater market is already saturated as it is with so many options available and reefers don't bat an eye to dropping thousands on lighting so they shifted to freshwater.

The current price on the v2 is actually not bad at all considering the build quality. There are no US vendors but you can order from Taiwan for 300USD shipped for the 60cm legged version and 320USD for the hanging one. They seem to be concentrating on EU more though which makes sense as Euro planted folk will pay more for lighting than American ones.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

gus6464 said:


> I think with the v1 they want to have a light that did well in both saltwater and freshwater but then they realized the saltwater market is already saturated as it is with so many options available and reefers don't bat an eye to dropping thousands on lighting so they shifted to freshwater.
> 
> The current price on the v2 is actually not bad at all considering the build quality. There are no US vendors but you can order from Taiwan for 300USD shipped for the 60cm legged version and 320USD for the hanging one. They seem to be concentrating on EU more though which makes sense as Euro planted folk will pay more for lighting than American ones.


$300 is much better than $550.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

gus6464 said:


> I think with the v1 they want to have a light that did well in both saltwater and freshwater but then they realized the saltwater market is already saturated as it is with so many options available and reefers don't bat an eye to dropping thousands on lighting so they shifted to freshwater.


Like I said.. throw stuff at a dart board..

Beats out the one trick pony ADA...
ADA - SOLAR RGB | Revolutionary Light


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

jeffkrol said:


> Like I said.. throw stuff at a dart board..
> 
> Beats out the one trick pony ADA...
> ADA - SOLAR RGB | Revolutionary Light


yeah going to have to heavily disagree with that having seen and used both. The differences are dramatic. Also, it doesn't really make much sense to throw darts at the undisputed champion of freshwater LEDs... name me a better LED for the area covered than the Solar RGB, I'm waiting.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

CmLaracy said:


> yeah going to have to heavily disagree with that having seen and used both. The differences are dramatic. Also, it doesn't really make much sense to throw darts at the undisputed champion of freshwater LEDs... name me a better LED for the area covered than the Solar RGB, I'm waiting.





> *Color temperature / Around 9,000〜12,000K*
> The color temperature of light coming out from Solar RGB is approx. 9,000-12,000K.


Not a temp I prefer and lack of deep red support.
Who voted it "undisputed champion of freshwater"?
Just one in a 1/2 doz other RGB arrays w/ no cyan supplementation and over-saturated colors and heavy monotonic green.

It is revolutionary in no aspects..

Might as well use a bunch of cheap RGB strips. At least they are dimmable and controllable..
Yea compared to poor CRI just white LEd, the cheapest possible shortcut, they would be "revolutionary".
https://www.adana.co.jp/en/solar_rgb/lighting.html


https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads...ihiros-led-par-data-the-power-of-light.43178/
To be "fair and balanced". Pertinent point to me highlighted: 



> Coments:
> - One of the lights of the moment, you have to see it to believe!
> - As ADA products, very simple working process with no options, just on and off
> - The colors are not well reproduce in photo, the life rendition is amazing
> ...


not sure how one gets good "life rendering" w/ 1/2 the visible spectrum excluded or in low quantities in comparison to "life".
I'll give you the power point.. but w/out dimming that can be a curse or blessing..


Would it have killed them to make it easily dimmable?











Personal opinion.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

jeffkrol said:


> Not a temp I prefer and lack of deep red support.
> Who voted it "undisputed champion of freshwater"?
> Just one in a 1/2 doz other RGB arrays w/ no cyan supplementation and over-saturated colors and heavy monotonic green.
> 
> ...


You honestly just sound insulted/insecure because you can't get red out of your plants (hint: it's not all light). A Solar RGB will make properly grown reds look so red they honestly look a little bit fake; but you wouldn't know, because it sounds like you cant get a plant to grow properly and/or red no matter how hard you try lol

So, please, show us your revolutionarily colored scapes that only peasants like us could dream of with our terrible lights... I'd love to see them... when I joined this forum over 10 years ago you were always the *one* with a snarky response to positive people... yet I've never seen one quality aquacape out of you. Do you just troll these forums looking for people to falsely inform? Does it make you feel big?

I have plenty of photos to back this up by the way. Either you're not good at growing plants, or you lack the knowledge and/or light to grow plants optimally, resulting in suboptimal advice for people requesting tips on these forums - You really act like you know what your talking about, giving strong advice and not seeing other sides of arguments, so you just end up giving bad advice to newbies.


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

jeffkrol said:


> Not a temp I prefer and lack of deep red support.
> Who voted it "undisputed champion of freshwater"?
> Just one in a 1/2 doz other RGB arrays w/ no cyan supplementation and over-saturated colors and heavy monotonic green.
> 
> ...


Ok so you're not the same Jeff... but you sure act like it. At least he had a few nice scapes to back up his talk! :hihi:


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

Jeff is obsessed with cyan, think all the lights in his house are cyan so take it all with a grain of salt 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

gus6464 said:


> Jeff is obsessed with cyan, think all the lights in his house are cyan so take it all with a grain of salt
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


dude what's with him... I have perfect color rendition I couldn't ask for any better, I don't know why it's even being discussed


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

CmLaracy said:


> dude what's with him... I have perfect color rendition I couldn't ask for any better, I don't know why it's even being discussed


Heh we all have our biases I guess. I will argue with him to the death that t5 is still superior to everything on earth so there's that too lol.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

gus6464 said:


> Heh we all have our biases I guess. I will argue with him to the death that t5 is still superior to everything on earth so there's that too lol.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk



spoke the purple one.. How well did your old pt go? So great you went to sw?


still got your old pics.

Bump:


CmLaracy said:


> dude what's with him... I have perfect color rendition I couldn't ask for any better, I don't know why it's even being discussed





> *so red they honestly look a little bit fake *



End of story..
Freely admit, I "do" the lights, let others scape..
Custom designed reefbreeders w/ lots of cyan. Too much for o/p though ..substituted some reg. blue. Was warned about it but layout made the init. amount of cyan a design choice.
https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/941866-60-gallon-starfire-dutch-4.html

Light designed and 2 different views..
high par (rarely runs over 50%, lots o tweaking available



















https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/12-tank-journals/941866-60-gallon-starfire-dutch-4.html

Personal correspondence re: customized to my specs DSunY (Popbloom)
led 



> Extremely sorry.
> I was waiting for the plants to grow and have a good scape before sending pics. Not there yet but finally I can grow reds.


----------



## gus6464 (Dec 19, 2011)

jeffkrol said:


> spoke the purple one.. How well did your old pt go? So great you went to sw?
> 
> 
> still got your old pics.
> ...


What does the fact that I went to salt have to do with anything? I can grow red plants no problem and have shown it on here.

At the end of the day I was only kidding but if you want to get all hurt about it I have built and catalogued multiple led builds on this site which is more than you have ever done armchair quarterbacking everyone else's stuff.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

gus6464 said:


> What does the fact that I went to salt have to do with anything? I can grow red plants no problem and have shown it on here.
> 
> At the end of the day I was only kidding but if you want to get all hurt about it I have built and catalogued multiple led builds on this site which is more than you have ever done armchair quarterbacking everyone else's stuff.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk



Don't encourage trolls that think a brand is God........
Pretty sure everyone here knows "I personally" have no use for punctated spectrum lighting CERTAINLY not at 10X the going rate..
They are not special nor groundbreaking. 
Your Radions could run circles around them but of course close to equiv cost if you go by wattage.
WHY bring t5's into this except to be err.........never mind.

My lights can grow reds just fine..


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

> *I have built and catalogued multiple led builds on this site which is more than you have ever done armchair quarterbacking everyone else's stuff.
> 
> *





> Aquasky Moon 361 Specifications
> STAND size: W360xD136xH95mm
> Power: AC100~240V 50/60Hz
> Power consumption: 25W
> ...


7000k only whites..Very neutral.. No reds..

https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/...-getting-back-into-daughters-room-mini-m.html

You seem to like lower k temps..
https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/1246985-my-homegrown-aquasky-par-data.html

And control.. and 660nm red..


> 3 white (anything between 5000-6500K)
> 1 royal blue
> 1 deep red
> 1 hyper violet
> ...


https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/10-lighting/1246985-my-homegrown-aquasky-par-data.html

you know.. pleasing oneself is easy, pleasing others is more difficult.
We agree more than we disagree actually..










for fun, not my tank or lights.. 3600K LED









https://www.advancedplantedtank.com/blogs/light-3pillars/6500k-is-best


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey Jeff, if you can't make Rotala h'ra look fake under any light you have no place in giving anyone advice on this forum; I could get that plant to grow red under an actinic.

Show us one good Aquascape done by you, and MAYBE we'll take a split second to listen to what you have to say...

But as long as all the top aquascapers in the world (basically top 100 IAPLC entries) agree that the Solar RGB is the best, no one is going to listen to you or care about what you have to say. 

Maybe if you could even place in the top 500 in IAPLC I'd take your opinions into consideration, but alas you can't.

You're an armchair Aquascaper who knows how to talk, but doesn't know how to actually do. Make ONE good Aquascape, just one, and maybe you'll get a little respect. Until then, you won't, because you cant back up anything that comes out of your mouth.

Make a nice Aquascape, I dare you LOL (it's funny because you're not capable)

You're just a light geek, and not a very good one at that (undergrad in biochem, masters in medicinal chem, I know a thing or two about light)


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

CmLaracy said:


> Hey Jeff, if you can't make Rotala h'ra look fake under any light you have no place in giving anyone advice on this forum; I could get that plant to grow red under an actinic.
> 
> Show us one good Aquascape done by you, and MAYBE we'll take a split second to listen to what you have to say...
> 
> ...



Naah you are just an ADA shill.

I've admitted numerous times I have no patience in doing a 'scape". but do enjoy my jungles..

I've also freely admitted to favor "natural" lighting over RGB or candy colored T5's.

Oh degree in Botany.. you know STUDY of plants.. Worked in greenhouses ect.

You don't sound like you know a thing or 2 about light, just parrot what they feed you.

A aquascape is NOT JUST light. 



Daylight:








NOT daylight, but an artificial construct of limited spectrum:










Even you should be able to figure out the difference and what it means to color reproduction..


To me it's like this:








Vs this:








Like I said personal choice. I'm not in this game to win accolades from ..........Who?.. You? LOL..




> I could get that plant to grow red under an actinic.



Well what would that accomplish. W/ out red light to show back it would just look black.
Too hard to understand?
I know I shouldn't do this but not seeing your "reds" either..

I'm sure some people like it..

As a critique (studied art in college) eye flow is wrong. You look at the base and flow out of the tank..
Nothing to turn you back in. End up just hitting the right top side and..............out. Or wondering what it's pointing to on the wall.

middle stick almost helps.
The use of the left negative space is fine and because of the above flow one never looks at all the do dads hanging on the left.
You should be honored (/s) I never critique anothers tank here.. consider it rude.
Oh part of my current life now is as a graphic artist.. mostly simple advertising though. See humility.










now this, at least, keeps you centered..








https://simonsaquascapeblog.com/post/170147743168/my-island-scape-a-week-after-flooding-a-month
I get it, anyway you look at it it's not easy.. but the concepts aren't THAT hard.

Follow your eyes..
Like I said.. just an opinion. go ask your "authorities". Show them what I wrote..see what they say.
so what have you won? I'm curious.
Example:
First place winner..your eye will circle from the bottom right.. top left..down and around..
Simple but dynamic.. 
https://showcase.aquatic-gardeners.org/2018/show652.html


----------



## CmLaracy (Jan 7, 2007)

Wow you're so far up your own a** you took the time to write all that, go to my thread, copy and paste my picture, and critique it like you know what you're talking about when you yourself can't come up with a good aquascape... That tank was planted less than two weeks (that stick will be covered by the fern there, I'm not stupid) ago and you're comparing it to a finished, and pretty poorly done tank that can't be saved by all the photo editing and vignette/portrait blur your computer can pump out. 

Really, the editing looks horrible, and the tank would have no sense of depth without it - so that tanks only saving grace is overdone, poorly executed photo editing; that scape is 3/10 at best, not good at all. You should be honored I never critique anyone (you're such an obnoxious person).

Somewhere along the line you got lost trying to find your DIY LED forums and ended up here. Don't talk to me or quote me I don't have time for people like you. 

Don't use my pictures. 

I hope you know everyone here hates you, I've received multiple private messages telling me not to talk to you or bother with you (starting to believe them) because you're a well known troll around here. Man things changed since I left 10 years ago. 

I don't think I'll be staying - you're telling people to be humble when ironically you're a perfect example of someone with zero humility.

By the way that terrible scape you posted keeps your eyes centered BECAUSE EVERYTHING BUT THE CENTER IS BLURRED you buffoon.

Oh here's two pictures from my last scape, showing you the reds you seem to be looking for in a green tank. One is h'ra and one is regular old rotundifolia. I'm humble when I want to be, but with you, oh I don't care at all. Really wish I could block you. Unsubbing to this thread so I don't see your response. Don't expect one.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

You done yet?
I'm not the one w/ the stick up my but..
i'm HORRIBLE because YOU decide to revive a years old thread JUST to criticize me?
your not that important..

I just like to have fun.
BTW lights not photoshop..
gus will remember this one..

see reddish.. 












Pinkish..daylight spectrum.
I know..simple plants yadda yadda yadda 











Comparison .. for fun.










Maybe you want to criticize the African Cichlid in there.. Wifes idea.. and not a particularly good one.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Are y'all stupid? Or just 100% awful, insecure and incapable of dealing with your own emotions? Regardless, it's time for you both to find a way to deal/find a therapeutic outlet - actual therapy or something that reduces your stress. Because you are no longer going to be a-holes to other forum members.

This is a plant forum. PLANTS! It's about plants. And you act like utter buffoons, attack each other and lob insults left and right like your lives depend upon it. For that reason, I'm banning - temporarily - both of you for 30 days. Also locking this thread and leaving it intact because of your awfulness. I hope others can read how you've both behaved and take it to heart and avoid you. What fools.

Don't be idiots upon your return. I don't care about your sob stories and the other moderators and admins don't. So I dare you to try playing us against each other so we can just ban you outright. 

There's never a reason to attack someone on a damn plant forum. None. Treat people with respect or fake it if you have to. There's enough of a nightmare going on in the rest of the world. Bring it here and we'll show you the door. Period.


----------

